# On Line 'old Person' Driving Test To Reduce Insurance Cost



## Whyemier (Dec 8, 2016)

Wife said; "Go on line and take this old people insurance/driving test so we can get our insurance cost lowered since your retired."  OK.

So I did, didn't realize it is a 6 hour course and most of the first three hours are telling you you're old. Your vision is bad, your reflexes are bad, so your reaction time is bad and you can't hear to boot.  OK, that's true but did  you have to take three hours to tell me that?

Anywho, I have two hours left and they finally got into the driving refresher.  Most of us who have been driving 4-5 decades know this but it doesn't hurt to revisit it and make sure you remember.  But...that being said they could have done this in two hours.

Its an AARP thing, link below if your interested.  Don't know how much it will save on insurance cost really.

http://www.aarpdriversafety.org/?pc...=pTdonm7al//5fUMvk4eWXtfxLaXeVDLo8rLohoO1mHE=


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 9, 2016)

SIX HOURS??   Are they flipping nuts??  Oh wait, we are talking about AARP here.

There are 2 hour defensive driving courses offered here through community education that get you the same discount, but only if your insurance company participates (most do) and it is good at any age, not just for retirees. A better deal in my book. There is a small cost for the course, but the discount outweighs what it costs.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 9, 2016)

Whyemier said:


> Wife said; "Go on line and take this old people insurance/driving test so we can get our insurance cost lowered since your retired." OK.



I'm too young for that.  I'm only in my sixties.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 9, 2016)

are you saying we are old?


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 9, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> I'm too young for that.  I'm only in my sixties.



Yea I know, got two or three years left in all of us.



Billh50 said:


> are you saying we are old?



Well, I wouldn't say it but then when I look at some of the pictures...?


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't know about getting old, well actually I guess you could say I'm in the data acquisition stage. Old enough to receive SS benefits, but young enough that no one is shoveling dirt on me. After day in, day out, looking at all the drivers around me, I feel pretty good about my driving skills, even though my wife's opinion may be different. Discounts are good, I take all the old foggy ones I encounter.  Cheers, Mike


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 9, 2016)

I am not old.....I am Aged........like fine wine


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 9, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I am not old.....I am Aged........like fine wine



Me too...but I think I've gone to vinegar.


----------



## rwm (Dec 9, 2016)

Statistically, 20 year olds are the problem! I am 20 with 34 years of experience...
Robert


----------



## gotogojo (Dec 10, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> SIX HOURS??   Are they flipping nuts??  Oh wait, we are talking about AARP here.
> 
> There are 2 hour defensive driving courses offered here through community education that get you the same discount, but only if your insurance company participates (most do) and it is good at any age, not just for retirees. A better deal in my book. There is a small cost for the course, but the discount outweighs what it costs.


 hi terry so how did you do in the not retiredssssss


----------



## gotogojo (Dec 10, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> SIX HOURS??   Are they flipping nuts??  Oh wait, we are talking about AARP here.
> 
> There are 2 hour defensive driving courses offered here through community education that get you the same discount, but only if your insurance company participates (most do) and it is good at any age, not just for retirees. A better deal in my book. There is a small cost for the course, but the discount outweighs what it costs.


so how did you due in the in the not retired yet bracket??gotogojo


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 11, 2016)

My employer had someone present a defensive driving course a few years back. Once I had the certificate all I had to do was scan it and send it to my insurance company. Piece of cake.  I need to do it again though, it's been a while.


----------



## HMF (Dec 12, 2016)

If you do it online you can do it a little at a time, and just let it run. I may do that.


----------

